# FR: ils se sont plu - accord du participe passé de "se plaire"



## sudest

Thank you very much. I have another questions.
*ils se sont plu.*
*Nous nous sommes vu féliciter par le moniteur*
there is no accord? but why? I don't get it.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## jann

Hello Sudest, 

Since both of the sentences are about (different) instances where you don't have agreement in spite of what looks like a reflexive or pronominal construction, I will leave them in the same thread.

PS: this thread might be helpful, especially related to your first example


----------



## leonore

"Ils se sont plu" : it is not reflexive but objective, sort of; it means that each liked the other one. 
"Ils se sont plus" would imply that each liked himself or herself ("mirror, mirror...")

Same idea with "nous nous sommes vu féliciter": the verb "voir" is not reflexive in your example, the meaning being "nous avons été félicités par le moniteur".

did it help?


----------



## floise

Sudest,

  The agreement occurs when the auxiliary verb is 'avoir' and the *DIRECT *object _precedes_ the verb. 

_Ils se sont plu_. Here, the 'se' is an indirect object (literally, they pleased TO each other).

_Nous nous sommes vu féliciter par le moniteur_. Here the direct object is 'féliciter par le moniteur' (Literally: we saw ourselves what? we saw ourselves get congratulated by the monitor.)

  floise


----------



## geostan

sudest said:


> Thank you very much.I have another questions.
> *ils se sont plu.*
> *Nous nous sommes vu féliciter par le moniteur*
> there is no accord?but why?Idon't get it.



Grammatically, there should be no agreement in the first case because se is an indirect object. However, over the years, grammarians have been hesitant about being categorical. I suppose if one thinks that se plaire means to enjoy oneself or have a good time, it might be considered an accidental pronominal verb, and might have the participle agree with the subject. But I like to keep it simple. I do not make an agreement with this verb under any circumstances. And this is the most defensible position.

As for the second sentence, a rule of thumb for an English speaker is this:
If the dependent infinitive equals a past participle, don't make the agreement. If it equals an infinitive, make the agreement. This saves a lot of unnecessary analysing.

Ils se sont vu attaquer de toutes parts.
Ils se sont vus briser la glace.

If you want a reason, ask yourself if the se is the object of voir or the following infinitive. If it is the former, make the agreement. If the latter, don't.

I hope this helps.

Cheers!


----------



## Zoë Rose

Bonjour tout le monde,

*Ils se sont plu immédiatement.*

Que veut dire cette phrase,  pouvait-elle vouloir dire?

They were instantly attracted

Merci d'avance


----------



## hiroline

Hi, 

I would say "They immediately liked each other", no?


----------



## Zoë Rose

Hello meille, bloomiegirl and hiroline

Thank you for your quick responses. 

meille the context is;
A ma meilleure amie, un jour j' l'ai présenté.
Ils se sont plus immédiatement
Ils se sont mariés ce matin.

This is why I used attracted, instead of liked. What do you think?

Zoë Rose


----------



## Micia93

Hi, I may be wrong but I think it reads "ils se sont *plû*" and yes, "attracted" is a good suggestion

:=)


----------



## Zoë Rose

Hello Micia93,

I downloaded the song from a web site
Thank you for your response and your suggestion, 'plu rather than plus', it makes more sense.  Please don't think me rude, but I don't think there is a circumflex the u in plu, if you are referring to the past participle of plaire.

Bonne journée

Zoë Rose


----------



## Micia93

You are not rude at all ! 
I admit I wondered if there was or not a circumflex ...


----------



## Suehil

Now I'm confused, why not 'plus'?  I thought that the participle agreed with the subject when the verb was conjugated with être?


----------



## Micia93

there is a rule with some pronominal verbs where there is no agreement
we say "elles se sont vues" though, but I don't know why it doesn't work with "se plaire"
let's wait confirmation from a specialist !


----------



## Foxynet

Hi, 

I can't explain it in english, sorry, but here is the rule in french : 
se plaire est un verbe pronominal (le pronom est "se") réfléchi (on dit aussi réciproque).
normalement, le participe passé s'accorde uniquement avec le complément d'objet direct (COD) lorsqu'il est placé avant le verbe (ils se sont lavés à l'eau froide).
s'il n'y a pas de COD, ou si le COD est après le verbe, le participe passé ne s'accorde pas (ils se sont lavé les mains)
le participe passé du verbe "se plaire" reste invariable parce qu'il n'admet jamais de complèment d'objet direct.

Hope it helps...


----------



## Micia93

Foxynet said:


> Hi,
> 
> normalement, le participe passé s'accorde uniquement avec le complément d'objet direct (COD) lorsqu'il est placé avant le verbe (ils se sont lavés à l'eau froide).


 
ha super ! je retiendrais cette règle Foxynet 
par contre, dans ton exemple, il *n'y a pas* de COD (avant le verbe) ...


----------



## Foxynet

Merci Micia, mais pour être honnête, ce n'est pas de moi... je ne fais que recopier un petit livre rouge qui commence par B et finit par -elle... (et les questions sur ce forum me donnent l'occasion d'en apprendre moi-même tous les jours).

En fait, le COD est ... le pronom.
C'est un peu subtil et c'est peut être plus parlant avec un singulier : elle s'est lavée.
Elle a lavé qui? Elle-même. Le COD est donc "elle-même" sous la forme pronominal "se", donc on accorde.


----------



## hiroline

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Je confirme et en profite pour donner un petit truc.
Si dans une phrase comme "Ils se sont plu", on remplace le verbe être par le verbe avoir (ce qui n'est absolument pas correct mais peut aider à savoir s'il faut accorder ou pas), ça donnerait  (Ils ont plu à qui?) "Ils ont plu *à* eux-mêmes", ce qui fait de "se" (qui a le sens de "eux-mêmes" dans "Ils *se* sont plu"), un complément d'objet indirect (COI), donc on ne fait pas l'accord. 

bonne journée à tous


----------



## bloomiegirl

Perhaps that's why the TFLi says "_part. passé *inv*.: plu_" [emphasis added]! 

So now I'm confused (again) as to whether we translate "Ils se sont plu" as "they liked each another" or "they were pleased." I think it's the former, but can it be the latter as well in some contexts?


----------



## janpol

Foxynet said:


> (le pronom est "se") *réfléchi* (on dit aussi *réciproque*)


ces deux mots n'ont pas du tout le même sens...


----------



## hiroline

Hi, 

Bloomiegirl, "Ils se sont plu" can be translated as "They liked each other".

As for "They were pleased by something", you could say "Quelque chose leur a plu."

French can be very confusing sometimes!


----------



## bloomiegirl

Sorry, I meant "They were pleased to..."  Possibly:
_Ils se sont plu[s?] à me tourmenter au sujet de la conjugaison des verbes pronominaux._ 
---
I guess not -- no "s" -- since TLFi says "_part. passé inv._"; right?  But if there's no "s" why not? Is it becuase _"je me plais_" is like "_je plais à moi_ [COI]"?


----------



## pointvirgule

And _Ils se sont plu dans ce restaurant_ means that they liked the restaurant. 
Confusing? That's French for ya. 

Figure this out:
Lorsqu'il a plu à Florence, Laurent a plu à Florence, et Florence a plu à Laurent, et il a plu à Florence de la visiter avec Laurent ; bref, ils s'y sont bien plu, surtout lorsqu'il n'a plus plu.


----------



## bloomiegirl

Love it.   I like things better when it's not raining anyway... even here in New York.
OK, I think I've got it this time....  _plaire - part. passé inv._ 
Merci à tous !


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> Lorsqu'il a plu à Florence, Laurent a plu à Florence, et Florence a plu à Laurent, et il a plu à Florence de la visiter avec Laurent ; bref, ils s'y sont bien plu, surtout lorsqu'il n'a plus plu.


  Celle-là est à encadrer. 

J'ajoute pour ceux qui s'intéressent à la grammaire cette page de la BDL : *Participe passé des verbes occasionnellement pronominaux* 
(à mon avis, _se plaire_ est comparable à _se parler_, du point de vue de la règle)

Et *cette page* (qui comprend plusieurs exemples) de laquelle j'ai extrait ce qui suit :


> *Participe passé des verbes se plaire, se complaire, se déplaire, se rire*
> restent *invariables* :
> - ils se sont plu l'un à l'autre...
> - ils se sont déplu dans ce village...
> - elles se sont ri de ces difficultés...


 Pour ce qui est de la traduction du titre, j'aurais dit comme hiroline : "_They immediately liked each other_".

À mon avis, "_they were instantly attracted to each other_" serait plutôt`(à peu près) : _Ils ont immédiatement ressenti une attirance mutuelle_.


----------



## Zoë Rose

Hello pointvirgule,

The more I learn the less I know.
I thought '_Ils se sont plu dans ce restauran_t', meant they liked each other in the restaurant.


How about; Ils plaisaient du restaurant ou ils ont plu du restaurant.

Does the sentence 'Figure this out', mean the following; 

When it rained in Florence, Laurence liked Florence, and Florence liked Laurence,   and it pleased Florence to go there (y) with Laurence. In brief, Above all, They liked it best there,  when the rain stopped, ou it no longer rained. 

Bonne journée


----------



## pointvirgule

Zoë Rose said:


> The more I learn the less I know.
> I thought '_Ils se sont plu dans ce restauran_t', meant they liked each other in the restaurant.


_Ils se sont plu_, by itself, means that they were mutually attracted, as you guessed, or that they liked each other.

However, _se plaire_ + [another complement] changes the meaning.
_
Ils se plaisent dans cet endroit._ -> They like it there, they like that place.
_Ils se plaisent à marcher dans les rues._ -> They like to walk around the streets.
(These examples are higher register/literary though, not too likely to be heard in everyday conversation.)


----------



## Nicomon

Foxynet said:


> se plaire est un verbe pronominal (le pronom est "se") *réfléchi* (on dit aussi *réciproque*).





janpol said:


> ces deux mots n'ont pas du tout le même sens...



Extrait de la page vers laquelle j'ai donné le lien ci-dessus :


> Le participe passé *ne s'accorde pas* lorsque le verbe pronominal réfléchi ou réciproque est, à la forme active, un verbe transitif indirect, ou un verbe admettant un complément d'attribution introduit par *à*.


 Pour les définitions, il suffit de cliquer sur les liens « réfléchi » et  « réciproque ».


----------



## janpol

accord du participe passé : oui, les pronominaux de sens réfléchi ou réciproque obéissent à une même règle tandis que les verbes essentiellement pronominaux et les pronominaux de sens passif obéissent à une autre mais cette phrase m'a semblé considérer ces deux mots ( "réfléchi" et "réciproque" ) comme des synonymes...


----------



## Nicomon

janpol said:


> mais cette phrase m'a semblé considérer ces deux mots ( "réfléchi" et "réciproque" ) comme des synonymes...


 C'est l'impression que j'ai eue aussi, janpol, alors qu'ils ne le sont pas.   C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai mis les liens vers ces définitions :

*Sens réfléchi*
Se dit d'un verbe pronominal lorsque le sujet et le pronom sont la même personne:
- Pierre s'est regardé dans la glace (Pierre a regardé Pierre)

*Sens réciproque*
Se dit d'un verbe pronominal lorsque le sujet et le pronom ne sont pas la même personne:
- Pierre et Paul se sont regardés (Pierre a regardé Paul, et Paul a regardé Pierre)


----------



## Zoë Rose

Bonjour tout le monde,

With further reading I have discovered this;

Some pronominal verbs are idiomatic. That is they do not exist in a non-pronominal form. Thus , it is difficult to determine if the pronoun se is a direct or indirect object. Therefore generally, make the past participle agree with the se, as in s'enfuir, se passer etc... EXCEPTIONS ARE SE PLAIRE / SE COMPLAIRE and SE RENDRE COMPTE DE  _*The past participle  plu / complu, and rendu always remain invariable.*_


----------

